# sichere Zustimmfunktion/Paniktaster durch 3. Person



## Werna (10 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein spezielles Problem.
Bei einer Maschine muss sich beim Einrichten der "Einrichter" in den Gefahrenbereich begeben. Dort muss etwas eingebaut werden, wo man Bewegungen der Maschine zulassen muss, um den Einbau zu ermöglichen.
Ein "Maschinenbediener" (sitzt in einer Kabine ausserhalb des Gefahrenbereichs, hat aber gute Sicht in den Gefahrenbereich) bedient dazu Joysticks und der "Einrichter" baut dann das Werkzeug ein  (Baumaschine).
Um nun auf Fehler von der Ablaufsteuerung oder des "Maschinenbedieners" mit Joysticks reagieren zu können, habe ich angedacht einen Panikschalter (3 stufig- Zustimmtaster) einzubauen, der von einem dritten gehalten wird. Wenn nun etwas beim Einbau schief geht kann dieser durch Loslassen oder Durchdrücken des Paniktasters alle Bewegungen stoppen. Dieser dritte ist nat. ausserhalb des Gefahrenbereichs.

In der Standard-Robotik hat meistens derjenige den Zustimmtaster (Paniktaster) in der Hand, der sich in den Gefahrenbereich begibt. Das ist aber in diesem Fall nicht möglich, da der "Einrichter" beide Hände zum Einbau braucht.

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit solchen Konzepten?
Entspricht diese Vorgehensweise der MRL?
Geschwindikeiten etc. sind zwar reduziert, aber bei solchen Maschinen ist gleich mal ein Finger weg.......es gibt halt gefährliche Situationen bei Baumaschinen.

Was denkt ihr.......freue mich auf jede Antwort
Danke
lg
Werna


----------



## Tommi (10 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

das Zauberwort heißt hier wie immer Risikobeurteilung.

http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...ter/infobl_deutsch/002_prozessbeobachtung.pdf

Ob die Tätigkeit, wie Du sie beschreibst, wirklich notwendig ist, kann man von hieraus nicht beurteilen.
Es handelt sich hierbei ja anscheinend um ein regelmäßig vorkommendes Einrichten. 
Da muss unbedingt der Betreiber mit ins Boot und zwar der Chef des Betreibers.
Ggfs. Sicherheitsfachkraft oder sogar BG.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (10 Dezember 2014)

Mit so einer Lösung begibst du dich schon fast mit 2 Füssen ins Gefängnis.
Persönlich würde ich so eine Lösung niemals machen.
Wenn du sowas trotzdem machen willst, dann kann ich nur Tommi zustimmen.
Hier muss BG und Kunde / Betreiber ins Boot. Selbst wenn die BG zustimmt, dann heisst es ja noch lange nicht, dass der Kunde / Betreiber es will.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (10 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
suche mal nach Normen für Baumaschinen eventuell ist da schon beschrieben was zu tun ist.
Immer in Normen den Stand der Technik suchen!


----------



## Werna (11 Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antworten.
Wir haben schon Maschinen ausgeliefert und die meisten haben keinen Schutz. Für den Betreiber war das immer OK. Nun haben wir schon Maschinen mit dem Paniktaster gemacht und der kommt beim Kunden gar nicht gut an, weil das den Einrichtbetrieb verlangsamt. 
Je mehr Sicherheit wir einbauen, umso mehr versucht der Betreiber diese auch teilweise zu umgehen.

Mit dem Paniktaster verhindert man sicherlich noch schwerer Verletzungen, aber es ist halt reaktiv und nicht preventiv.

Ganz verstehe ich das nicht, warum man bei solchen Maßnahmen gleich im Gefängnis sitzt, wenn man schon mehr macht als früher und auch Restrisiken bestehen können, die man dem Betreiber mitteilt.

Werde mal schauen was die Baumaschinennormen so sagen.
Danke
lg
Werna


----------



## PILZ-CS (11 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Werna,

das mit einer weiteren "unbeteiligten" Person ist ne heikle Sache. Was wenn der Kollege kurz abgelenkt wird? 
Und alleine bis er reagieren kann wenn er bemerkt dass etwas passiert ist, diese Zeit ist auch nicht zu misachten.
Außerdem ist das mit der Haftung dann auch problematisch, weil wer haftet wenn doch was passiert, nur weil der Kollege ein wenig zu langsam reagiert hat?
Also wir würden davon abraten. Bei einer ähnlichen Applikation die wir einmal mit einem Kunden besprochen haben, kamen wir am Ende zum Entschluss einen 3-Stufigen Fußtaster zu benutzen, damit der Einrichter beide Hände frei hat, aber dennoch für seine eigene Sicherheit zuständig ist.


----------



## Klopfer (12 Dezember 2014)

Hallo PILZ-CS,

natürlich ist es immer heikel, einen Menschen "mit der Hand am Drücker" verantwortlich für das Wohlergehen eines anderen Menschen zu machen, der wiederum keine Möglichkeit hat sich selbst zu sichern. Solche Situationen sind leider aber allzu üblich! Der Staplerfahrer muss gucken wo er hinfährt. Der Mensch der eine gefahrbringende Bewegung einleitet muss dafür sorgen, dass niemand durch seine Bedienhandlung gefährdet wird. Eigentlich müssten alle Stapler mit Bumpern ausgerüstete sein, um Dritten die Möglichkeit zu geben die gefahrbringende Bewegung (also die Fahrt) sicher still zu setzen.

Aber die MRL hat das recht treffend formuliert:

" Von jedem Bedienungsplatz aus muss sich das Bedienungspersonal vergewissern können, dass niemand sichin den Gefahrenbereichen aufhält, oder die Steuerung muss so ausgelegt und gebaut sein, dass das Ingangsetzen
verhindert wird, solange sich jemand im Gefahrenbereich aufhält.

Ist das nicht möglich, muss die Steuerung so ausgelegt und gebaut sein, dass dem Ingangsetzen ein akustisches
und/oder optisches Warnsignal vorgeschaltet ist. Einer gefährdeten Person muss genügend Zeit bleiben, um
den Gefahrenbereich zu verlassen oder das Ingangsetzen der Maschine zu verhindern."

Somit sind die Lösungen an der Hand; Der Bediener hat die Verantwortung für das Einleiten der Bewegung, die andere Person muss entweder VOR Anlauf gewarnt werden und eine Chance haben sich zu entfernen, oder eine Möglichkeit besitzen, das Ingangsetzen zu verhindern (oder ganz charmant eine Möglichkeit aus Beidem). Wie die Möglichkeit das Ingangsetzen zu verhindern aussieht, dass ist eine andere Geschichte!

Und jetzt bauen wir an alle Stapler entsprechend dicke Bumper ein um auch den Nachlaufweg im Worst Case abzudecken  Und jetzt komm mir nur keiner mit "die Fahrer sind ja besonders geschult!".

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Tommi (13 Dezember 2014)

Hallo Alex,

also Du unterstützt die Aussage von PILZ-CS, vorausgesetzt, es gibt wirklich keine
noch bessere Lösung?
Ich verstehe nämlich den Vergleich mit den Staplern nicht so ganz.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
das was wir hier machen ist Kaffeesatz lesen, wir kennen weder die Maschine, der Kollege sprach von Baumaschinen, noch die genaue Anwendung.
Bei Baumaschinen muss man Werkzeuge, wie Schaufeln oder ähnlichem wechseln aus diesem Grund wird auch was in den Typ-C Normen stehen.
Ich habe noch keinen Bagger mit Laserscanner oder zweiter Zustimmungstaste gesehen. Aber auch dieser Satz ist Glaskugellesen da ich die Normen nicht kenne.
Fazit: Sehen was der Stand der Technik sagt und dann eine Lösung erarbeiten.

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Typ-C Normen dazu, Beispiele:
EN 474-…
EN 500..
Usw.


----------



## Blockmove (13 Dezember 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nämlich den Vergleich mit den Staplern nicht so ganz.



Die ganzen Vergleiche mit Staplern, Strassenverkehr, Eisenbahn, Handkreissägen aus dem Baumarkt usw. mögen zwar alle einen richtigen Hintergrund haben und sich logisch nachvollziehen lassen.
Aber hier geht es um Maschinensicherheit und hier zählt nicht der gesunde Menschenverstand eines Bedieners sondern einzig allein die MRL.

Über Sinn, Unsinn und Verhältnissmässigkeit mache ich mir schon lange keine Gedanken mehr.
Ich bin Konstrukteur und muss eine der MRL entsprechende Lösung abliefern.
Mach ich das nicht und etwas passiert, habe ich ein Problem.
Deshalb holt man sich man besten bei solch grenzwertigen Themen wie in diesem Fall einfach externe Beratung von anerkannter Stelle.
Damit hat man selber und der Betreiber was "Schriftliches" in der Hand.

Bedienerschutz lässt sich heute auf vielfältige Weise realiesieren.
Sei es über Fuss-Zustimmtaster, Reißleinen, Sichere Kamerasysteme (Safety Eye).
Irgendwo hab ich mal was gelesen über einen Zustimmschalter zum Zubeissen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
wie Dieter schon schreibt, ist bei Maschinen unteranderen Richtlinien die MRL bzw. 9. Verordnung zum ProdSG eben ein Gesetz, daran muss man sich halten.
Um die Konformitätsvermutung erreichen zu können sind Normen sehr gut und hilfreich und genau das muss man eben als Hersteller verstehen, selbst Erfinden geht aber man wird  immer mit dem Stand der Technik verglichen werden und den stellen zum großen Teil Normen dar.
Aus diesem Grund hatte ich schon ganz am Anfang dem Kollegen den Tipp gegeben. Darin ist ganz bestimmt aufgeführt was bei Werkzeugwechsel zu tun ist. Auch wenn es keine genau auf diese Maschine abgestimmte Typ-C Norm geben sollte, so gibt es bestimmt ähnliche Anwendungen.
Darüber hinaus ist der Betreiber immer mehr im Fokus und es gibt immer mehr und sehr harte Urteile. Der muss auch immer eine GBU durchführen und dann Mängel bzw. Restrisiken aufdecken sonst ist dieser in der Haftung und das ist kein Spaß mehr. Ich habe  von einer SIFA ein aktuelles Urteil bekommen das ich gerne an Interessierte weiterleiten kann.
Am Donnerstag hatte ich ein Gespräch mit einem Betreiber der auch gerade vor dem Problem steht Unfall, Anklage. Und jetzt ratet mal wer, in beiden Fällen, angeklagt hat, denkt mal an die Kosten die entstehen und wer die tragen muss.


----------



## Safety (13 Dezember 2014)

Auf Wunsch:
https://openjur.de/u/697506.html


----------



## Werna (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe mal in der C-Norm nachgesehen und auch in anderen Baumaschinennormen. Safety hat recht, dass es etwas mit Werkzeugwechsel zu tun hat --> eine Art von Wechsel einens Aggregates, der nur dann möglich ist, wenn man Bewegungen ausführt.
Leider sagen diese Normen nichts darüber aus, wie ein Werkzeugwechsel auszusehen hat.
Nun werde ich mal den TÜV fragen, was er zu diesem  Problem sagt und mir das schriftlich geben lassen.
Die Maschinen die wir konstruieren sind sehr speziell, spezieller als ein Bagger. Da die C-Norm nichts darüber aussagt, möchte ich gerne aus der Grob-Fahrlässigkeit kommen. Wir machen uns ja Gedanken, wie wir den Prozess sicher gestalten können und mit Hilfe des TÜVs (so denke ich) werden wir eine Lösung entwickeln, die im Falle des Falles hoffentlich vor Gericht hält.

Werde euch dann erzählen, ob das mit der Zustimmung in diesem speziellen Fall eine gangbare Lösung ist.
Die Lösungen wie Fußzustimmung, Kamera, etc. gehen aufgrund der Arbeit und den Umgebungsbedingungen nicht (Outdoor, bis -30°C, Regen, Staub, Schnell, Eis,...)
lg
Werna


----------



## jora (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meiner Erfahrung ist bei einigen Maschinen die Sicherheit nicht zu erreichen, die man bei anderen Maschinen kennt, z.B. Fördereinrichtungen.
Bei komplizierteren Maschinen ist es notwendig sich sehr gut dokumentativ aufzustellen. Also nicht nur die Betriebsanleitung sondern auch die Dokumentation warum was gemacht wurde, also Risikobeurteilung. Hier kann der TÜV zwar helfen, aber wie manche sicher schon gemerkt haben, habe ich gegen den Verein etwas ;-)

Wichtig ist, um aus der groben Fahrlässigkeit heraus zu kommen, das man nachweisen kann, das man alles versucht bzw. gemacht hat, um das Risiko zu verhindern oder auch "nur" vermindern.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Safety (16 Dezember 2014)

Da wir alle nicht wirklich Deine Anwendung kennen, sind das alles nur Tipps.
Aber Du gehst den richtigen weg alle möglichen Informationen sammeln und dann Lösungen erarbeiten und wenn es geht nicht alleine.
Gerade bei Baggern und solchen Anwendungen gibt es viele Tote. Ich habe da ein Dokument das ich Dir gerne mal zukommen lasse da sind nicht nur die Unfälle aufgelistet sondern auch was die BG vorschlägt. Sende mir mal eine Mail Adresse.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 Dezember 2014)

Die "externen" machen mit ihere 1000%-sicher-Strategie das Problem gelegentlich nur größer als es zu lösen. Mir ist es wichtiger, einen auch Dritten nachvollziehbaren Entscheidungsablauf abzuliefern, wenn man denn von Normen aufgrund der in diesen nicht berücksichtigten Realitäten abweicht.  Fußzustimmtaster ist bei Baumaschinen ggf. problematisch, ich kenne keinen, den man auch im Matsch und Frost sicher  einsetzen kann. Aber ggf. sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit (Blende bei Hydraulik), Übernahmeschaltung (Bewegung reversiert in ungefährliche Richtung, wenn sie nicht vollständig zu Ende ausgeführt wurde), Sicheres Schrittmaß... Schwer wenn man keine konkrete Information hat.  Wenn dann müsste man den Maschinenführer mit der Zustimmfunktion ausrüsten und nicht einen imaginären Dritten, der auf der Baustelle wohl ne rolle Klebeband ist.


----------

